# PSI woodworking pen mandrel for lathe



## GunnyB4 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey all. I picked up a PSI pen mandrel to start turning pens on my lathe. I got it on amazon at the link below. It works pretty good. I have made quite a few pens with it. I liked it better than the idea of having my live center turning on a metal rod like most of the mandrels I saw. I did a you tube video on it if you would like to see it in action. The video is here https://youtu.be/EjdDv6rgQ4E

The amazon link is here
Http://amzn.to/2FoLvPi


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

It does work good, the problem with the live center and divot in the end of the mandrel is after a number of pens are turned the divot and point of the live center get worn then you get a lot of chatter, the through hole in this tail stock holds it tighter


----------



## GunnyB4 (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks that’s what I was reading before picking this up.


----------

